# Merkury Neun



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

*Merkur Neun*

Okee, doke... when I saw Pegasus' Mercury 9 kit, the only thing that popped into my mind was "make that sucker a Nazi!" 












































Base: foamcore covered with railroad grass and gravel. 
Hurricane fence: Gold Metal Models N-scale 
Rails and crawler chassis: DML 1/144 Leopold railway cannon (2 of them!) 
Focke Wulf "Triebflugel": Japanese 1/144 Gashopon (capsule toy) (I forgot the maker).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)




----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That is just too sharp!

As I mentioned on SSM, I think this is how the baddies got to the Moon in Heinlein's "Rocketship Galileo".


----------



## iriseye (Sep 21, 2010)

John, your work never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

With all the times a V-2 has stood in for a space rocket in Hollywood, there is a certain symmetry to it.

Good work as always John.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

John, that's just too cool for words! I love how you did the overall display. Setting the rocket on trian tracks is also very period for the way you built it. I really like the fences. I have to look for these for my build. Great job!


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I dare say you may have outdone yourself John. Bravo!:thumbsup: My favorite of your models to date.
(can I beat you to the dating models joke?)
Jim


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

That has got to be one of my favorites out of your builds John. All the elements mesh beautifully!!!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

*Outstanding*, John! :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Aw shucks! *blush*

Oh - only fair to point out that the VTOL plane is a prepaint. All I did was snap it together, cut the canopy open and stick a ladder on it. The ladder is 1/350 photoecth ship railing, btw.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

WOW, absolutly stunning! Master Modeler extraordinar (SP)?


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

The more often I see this dio the more the idea raises to do one of mine as a WWII russian version... or a secret russian moonship...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Do eeeeet!


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Excellent work, the first time I saw this model I thought of the 2-stage V-2 prototype that was being designed at the end of the war.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow, that is totally awesome! Every part of it. Particularly love the landscaping. 

Putting it on rails was ingenious. Makes a lot more sense that the ship would "roll out" to a (distant) launch pad. Opposed to the basic OOB diorama where launching the ship would totally blow away the building! :freak:


----------



## John Duncan (Jan 27, 2001)

Dang.....John neither sleeps nor works a full time job to come up with this kind of raw creativity.

There's no point in building mine now.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

An hour a night, and a few hours on weekends. That's all, really.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

vury a-nice work John.


----------



## Diego Quijano (Apr 12, 2011)

Terrific! Nice look.

Q


----------



## Kanaan (Jan 27, 2007)

Absolutely brilliant, John! As always!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ze official webpage, with some more detail photos:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/merkur9-1.html


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm just glad the Nazis didn't have you on their side!

Great work as usual, John! It does look right somehow, in a parallel universe sort of way.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

John Payne...Modeling god or madman. Its a fine line!


Great dio, John.

By the way I loved your UPS Clipper. I know you weren't thrilled with it but modelers always magnify any flaws they see in their build ups.


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

awsome kit build and paint...details!!!!!!!! that gets :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Larry523 (Feb 16, 2010)

John, I just noticed on the forum main page that you're the top poster for the whole forum with over 23,500 posts. Maybe you should stop posting for a while to give others a chance to catch up? 

KIDDING! Thanks for all of your contributions to this forum, and for sharing your magnificent work with us over the years! If I could develop 1/10 the skill you have, I'd consider myself blessed! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I have to admit, when I saw this kit announced it just didn't capture my attention. It just looked so out of place with the classic streamlined Sci-Fi ships of the 50's-60's we have seen on the screen. With this paint scheme and setting, it totally makes sense now. What a wonderful job once again John!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Larry523 said:


> John, I just noticed on the forum main page that you're the top poster for the whole forum with over 23,500 posts.


:freak: I am!?!?

And that's with 5,000 posts deleted in the board crash a few years ago!


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I think this is my favorite of your work to date. So well conceived and executed. The detail is outstanding. Just great! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Just realized I hadn't my voice to the chorus of those praising your fine work on this kit! Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Marvelous job! Looks like a real project from that era. 

Sean


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Great as always!!!!


----------



## cozmo (Nov 29, 2004)

Very cool


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Brilliant!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
Incredibly well weathered all around and the camo scheme looks amazing!!
You never cease to amaze me John....

Chris.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks! The well-weathered look on the rocket is really just a black watercolor sludge wash.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

John that is stunning!


I love the skill and the humor...

Steve


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Amazing work as usual John....all that's missing is Indiana Jones slugging it out with the guards on the launch pad


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

WOW!!!!

I just can only say it again WOW!!!

That is just awesome. I love the little Triebflugel. That is just a great Germany 46, We aint done yet diorama.

Ironically I just ordered a Mecury 9 kit and was gonna do a spiffy natural metal finish. Now I aint so sure....

Magnifique!

Max Bryant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

miniature sun said:


> Amazing work as usual John....all that's missing is Indiana Jones slugging it out with the guards on the launch pad


*Head smack* Of course! Why didn't I think of that! :lol:


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Great idea and Great Execution of it!!!


----------

